# Veloce vs. Mirage, please help



## raa1976 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm trying to decide between a Bianchi Veloce for $1400 and a Eros for $1000. The bikes are pretty similar, same frame and fork etc. The differences are that the Veloce is a 30spd with Campy Veloce components and a Campy Vento G3 wheelset whereas the Eros is a 27spd with Campy Mirage components and an Alex ALX 320 wheelset. How much of a difference is there between Veloce and Mirage components? How much of a difference is there between the wheelsets? Would it be better if I spent more for the "better" components? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*I would go with the Veloce*



raa1976 said:


> I'm trying to decide between a Bianchi Veloce for $1400 and a Eros for $1000. The bikes are pretty similar, same frame and fork etc. The differences are that the Veloce is a 30spd with Campy Veloce components and a Campy Vento G3 wheelset whereas the Eros is a 27spd with Campy Mirage components and an Alex ALX 320 wheelset. How much of a difference is there between Veloce and Mirage components? How much of a difference is there between the wheelsets? Would it be better if I spent more for the "better" components? any help would be greatly appreciated.


The Veloce group is comparable to Shimano 105 (IMO). The levers are not plastic (BIG BIG PLUS) unlike the Mirage group. Also, for the wheels, it's a no brainer. I rode ALEX Equation wheels for sometime. I was never completely happy with them. I mean they roll but flexed like crazy. I would go with the Vento for 2 reasons. 1) it looks cooler and 2) it looks cooler  Shallow I know. But with my experience with Alex wheels, I'm not thinking of purchasing one anytime soon.

Now, for the $60K queston, is it worth the $400, difference? You're the one who can answer that. Is it in your budget? Do you ride often to justify the cost? Try to ask your LBS for a discount. I'm pretty sure you can get either one for less than MSRP. Nevertheless, whatever you get, enjoy your ride. Personally, I would bite the bullet and get the better of the two bikes. As you progress in this sport, you'll eventually upgrade. Why not get the bike that you already like and save in upgrade cost?

Ride safely


Joe


----------



## RMaz74 (Aug 12, 2005)

I was in this same predicament about 3 weeks ago. I was deciding between the Eros and the Veloce. I ended up getting a 2004 Veloce on closeout (aluminum Frame, not steel)! Like raa1976 has said, ask for a discount. At the end of the day there was only a $200 difference between the Eros and Veloce... A no brainier as far as I am concerned. 

Oh yeah... the G3 wheels do look sweet  

GO VELOCE!


----------

